
Zuckerberg says breaking up Facebook “isn’t going to help” - doppp
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/11/zuckerberg-responds-to-hughes/
======
WheelsAtLarge
He might be right that breaking up Facebook, the company, might not help. But
breaking up the different platforms will. Each individual platform is too big.
They all need to be reduced. It seems that managing information at a gigantic
scale is a bad thing. After all WhatsApp on its own has been blamed for
causing problems in India and Myanmar and Facebook in many countries. Breaking
up Facebook the company is not enough. The inability to control what kind of
misinformation can be put on the different platforms is a problem that
facebook as a company can't control. They want to use AI to solve the problem
but even humans have problems figuring out how to deal with the information we
read; how can software be able to do it.

The problem is due to scale. The same characteristics of social media that
make it a great and cheap advertising platform makes it a great tool to
distribute misinformation.

Zuckerberg is trying to save the company so his opinions are tainted so
whatever he says should be taken with caution.

~~~
mimixco
IMHO, FB has a problem worse than their scale. It's their complete lack of
morality of any kind.

The fastest way to fix it is to permanently delete your account.

